# Muzzle Brakes



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a muzzle break for my .243 Heavy barrel? It is more for eye candy than anything, just wondering.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Wear ear plugs every time you fire it. It will make your rifle louder.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah I learned that. I had an old 835 shotgun with one on it. It was much louder than others. I found this web site, I dont think they are too bad priced. Check out the tank one Can you imagine no recoil. You could watch your bullet hit the target with out trying to hurry and get you gun back on target. I told my wife thats what I want for my B-Day. We'll see if I get it. 
http://www.eabco.com/cssmb.html


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

While a muzzle brake will aid your .243 in your ability to stay on target in the scope during recoil, which may have value shooting PDs and adjusting your shots, be aware that the extra noise directed your way will have an adverse effect on your ears and make the rifle more annoying to shoot - especially to bystanders.
I would only put one on if absolutely necessary, and NEVER if "eye candy" is the only reason.
I have grown to hate muzzle brakes over time.

Barnes Bullets in American Fork put one on a friend's .300 Mag and did a super job.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Check with Barnes Bullets in Utah County...they do a REAL good job. Not sure if they still offer it, however.

HowlingWolf Firearms is where I'd go as well.... http://fbmginc.com/


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If all you want it for is eye candy, just draw one on. I have a Sharpie you can borrow.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Just get your barrel target crowned. or if its really that important to you, find a place that will port it for you.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

This is an inexpensive option.

http://www.harrellsprec.com/muzzle_breaks.html

If you get one, be sure to get the threaded cap so you can take it off when you want/need to.

+1 on the noise issue, my ears are still ringing from this past December shen my wife shot a cow elk........
kth


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

ut1031 said:


> If you get one, be sure to get the threaded cap so you can take it off when you want/need to.


.....or get one of the kind you can open and close the ports on.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ever considered a suppressor instead? It reduces recoil and it won't make you deaf.


----------

